# Review-Kestrel Rotary SIM180.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thought I'd do a mini review after Matt at i4detailing kindly supplied me with one of the Kestrel rotary's he's now currently stocking.
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Kestrel_Rotary_Polisher_1.html

The Kestrel had been intended as my back-up machine but after using it on a few occasions I've got to say it's very comfortable to use with the D-handle,

Next to my Metabo as a comparison in size, 2 completely different styled machines.




























A little bit heavier than the Metabo and completely different in design in regards to the trigger control and placement of the speed settings,










Can be used with hand over the top of head without the handle or using the handle to guide around the panel, just a case of finding what suits you best and what's comfortable.
Variable speed 800-3000rpm with no load.

Short video in action and to compare,

*Kestrel*



*Metabo*



Compared to the Metabo it has a slightly higher motor noise, speed 1 starts at 800rpm and ranges up to 6 - 3000rpm.
I personally find spreading the polish between sp 1-2 works best for me and working up to sp 3-4 maximum without seeing the need to go beyond this for most situations.
In summary- A very capable machine designed probably as just above an entry level machine but IMO punches above it's price bracket, for the occasional user, hobbyist or pro a well recommended machine at £54.95.
Probably not fair to compare with the likes of the Metabo, Makita or Chicago P because it's only a third of the price and they all probably have the edge in the way of build quality but then you are paying nearer the £200 bracket.

The cable supplied is a little short and is best replaced with a longer cord, 5 minute job to replace.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Rob.

a good insight to the machine.. I got mine early this week.. can't wait!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Thanks Rob.
> 
> a good insight to the machine.. I got mine early this week.. can't wait!


Know problem mate, the power cord isn't particularly long and can cause problems reaching over your shoulder when doing the horizontal panels, changed mine took 5 mins.:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Rob, quick question, would you take this over the silverline orange rotary?

I only ask because I'm working on compiling a list of cheaper detailing equipment for us people who want to get into it


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I had the choice of the 2 as Matt stocks both, but chose this machine for my back-up as I know of others that used them for work with no issues.

Hard to comment on the Silverline as I haven't tried it, but other equipment from the same manufacturer hasn't always been up to too much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Thats a great review there Rob, Might have to get myself one as a back up seems great value for money.

Paul


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

You missed a bit it the top right corner mate.... lol


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks Rob - like you say, it looks like it would make a great machine for someone that doesnt need build quality to run it all day.

I have put a D handle on my Milwaukee now and much prefer the way it handles, especially on the vertical panels.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> thanks Rob - like you say, it looks like it would make a great machine for someone that doesnt need build quality to run it all day.
> 
> I have put a D handle on my Milwaukee now and much prefer the way it handles, especially on the vertical panels.


They do feel quite nice and comfortable with the D handle and the trigger control, almost tempted to change the Met for a Mak for this reason. 
I think the Kestrel has the capabilities to run all day and did so on the M3 I initially tried it on, compared to the more expensive machines though I not sure if it's so refined, the noise from the motor is the main noticable difference between the more expensive machine for me.
If your not using day in day out then it's a big :thumb: up from me.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> the noise from the motor is the main noticable difference between the more expensive machine for me.


How does it compare to that of a PC? These are noisy little buggers if you ask me.. Anything to keep the noise down is a big thumbs up for me.

Dave KG's Makita was lovely and quiet.. couldn't believe it. I'm hoping for something similar with that of the Kestral.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Jim W said:


> How does it compare to that of a PC? These are noisy little buggers if you ask me.. Anything to keep the noise down is a big thumbs up for me.
> 
> Dave KG's Makita was lovely and quiet.. couldn't believe it. I'm hoping for something similar with that of the Kestral.


Don't get me wrong Jim, it's not particularly loud more a different whine to the Metabo, haven't used a PC for a while but wouldn't say it sounds anything like it in terms of noise.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

I take it this is the one with the electronic speed control, if so how did it fair? I can see a solid head speed being important for a newbie.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to share this Rob,


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> I take it this is the one with the electronic speed control, if so how did it fair? I can see a solid head speed being important for a newbie.


Sorry do you mean variable? or do you mean the silverline one with the lcd display and speed control via touch buttons? if the later then I wasn't keen when I tried it, just found it to be awkward.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice write up Rob i think im settled on getting one of these thanks to this write up


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Cheers for the answer earlier Rob :thumb:

If you ever manage to get your hands on one of the Clarke DA's I'd be intigued what your view is, as a pro. From what I'd call us "hobbists" it's getting good reviews and results.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Use one as my main machine, great. Any when it breaks there is a UK service centre or its so cheap it will just get replaced. Love mine!


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Sorry do you mean variable? or do you mean the silverline one with the lcd display and speed control via touch buttons? if the later then I wasn't keen when I tried it, just found it to be awkward.


No I mean a proper electronic speed control, the cheaper one like the orange silverline have a simple resistence speed controller which means if you load the pad up it will slow down. The professional ones have a electronic speed controlled that will keep the speed constant even when you load it up. I have heard that the kestrel has this feature.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> No I mean a proper electronic speed control, the cheaper one like the orange silverline have a simple resistence speed controller which means if you load the pad up it will slow down. The professional ones have a electronic speed controlled that will keep the speed constant even when you load it up. I have heard that the kestrel has this feature.


Sorry misunderstood, no the Kestrel has a electronic variable speed, with no load, so no matter what pressure it remains at set speed.:thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Recived my Kestral Rotay today, looks very nicely made for the money.

May get to get it a 'spin' on the weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

received mine a couple of weeks ago, and i dont think there could be any better review for it - it seems to be a very capable machine - i am certainly very impressed...

and i also agree with the lead being too short - how did you change yours to a longer one mate?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Rob get a guide up if u can


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

GB anyone? on one of these and the DAS 6 DA?


----------



## PPVILLA (Sep 15, 2008)

¿what is the weight of the polisher Kestrel Rotary SIM180?
Thanks


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

> Weight = 3.09 kg (approx)


http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Kestrel_Rotary_Polisher_1.html


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Great review Rob:thumb: Ordered one today, can`t wait:thumb:


----------



## popey (Jan 4, 2009)

Would this be good for a newbie, and what pads would I need to buy to go with it?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

popey said:


> Would this be good for a newbie, and what pads would I need to buy to go with it?


This machine would be ideal for anyone learning to use a rotary, but would suggest if you have no experience to perhaps purchase an orbital polisher/DA first as they are less likely to cause any damage, practice on scrap panels to hone your technique. Plenty of good guides on the forum.
In regards to pads for a good allrounder and something to get you started you can't go wrong with the Meguiars polishing pad (yellow).


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Cord replacement.*

Sorry guys just read some comments on this thread about cord replacement which is recommended over the 5ft cord that comes as standard with the Kestrel rotary.
In much the same manner as the guide for the Kestrel orbital- here.

Quite literally a 5 minute job, tools required-

Philips screwdriver
Small flat head screwdriver
Wire/cord strippers
New h/duty cable.

Sorry for the crude writing on the pictures, didn't have much time so done quickly to give as an example,

Firstly removed 4 case retaining screws and carefully prise open case,










Unscrew the 2 little screws securing the live & neutral wires enough to remove wires,










Unscrew the cable securing screws and remove the rubber cover,










You are now able to remove old cable, 
size up the new longer cable against the old and work out how much of the insulating cover to remove, prepare the ends of the wires, 
mine were just stripped to size and twisted, slide the cable through the rubber cover and replace the appropriate wires into live and neutral, you may have an earth wire on the new cable which isn't needed and just cut out of the way,










Replace the wire retaining screws but not overtight, just enough to secure,
Offer up the casing ensuring the wires aren't fouling, push securely and you should here it clip in, replace the 4 retaining screws, fit a plug if need be and away you go.










Remember to keep the original cable for any possible warranty issues.:thumb:


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Good review mate, thanks.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Cheers Rob, I think this will be on my summer toy list.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

looks a good bit of kit, nice review


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

great review - looks like a good rotary for the hobbyist. I'm very tempted.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

I've got one, and it's an excellent machine for the price. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing fella :thumb:

If I get a Rotary then this is on my shortlist


----------



## sonikk (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone know is there any plastic cover around that fits on the tip of this machine?


----------

